# Partner points for MBBS doctor



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Is it possible for an MBBS doctor to get skills assessment only to get partner points?

Basically, *need not be certified to work as Medical Doctor in Australia, but assessment done to claim 5 partner points in husband's EoI *.

The requirement for Partner points are as follows

Partner skills
Proof that when you were invited to apply for this visa, your partner:

1. was under 50 years old - No problem
2. had competent English. - Done (6 or 6+ in all four sections)
3. had a *suitable skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority * for their nominated skilled occupation. Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Any doctor, who is applying, can shed light on this issue.




AsterixArmorica said:


> Is it possible for an MBBS doctor to get skills assessment only to get partner points?
> 
> Basically, *need not be certified to work as Medical Doctor in Australia, but assessment done to claim 5 partner points in husband's EoI *.
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Is it possible for an MBBS doctor to get skills assessment only to get partner points?
> 
> Basically, *need not be certified to work as Medical Doctor in Australia, but assessment done to claim 5 partner points in husband's EoI *.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately a "positive skill assessment" only for immigration purpose is the same as the certification to work as a medical doctor by the Medical Board of Australia. Only if the Board gives your husband registration/accreditation in certain specialties, such as GP, Surgeon, Cardiologist, etc. then you will be able to claim the extra 5 points for partner skill. 

There are 3 pathways for international graduated doctors. General: it means you need to sit both the computer and clinical practice exams; Competent: it means you will get accreditation if your previous experience as a doctor is accredited by the board in certain specialty area and you pass the fellowship exam. I can't remember the 3rd pathway but maybe the combination of the first 2.

Anyway, life is not easy for international doctors. both me and my husband are struggling with the exam. However, I strongly recommend you look through the website and contact them to make sure whether you can get assessment just for immigration purpose. However I think the chance is very very low.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the reply.

You kind of confirmed my interpretation that getting an positive assessment for only MBBS is not possible.

The pathways are described here Medical Board of Australia pathways, you can get an assessment only after registration as medical practitioner.

Anyways, if current trends hold, I will most likely get an 189 invite in first lot of June 2018.

*JennyWang*, are you in Australia by chance, I need to find out, the prospects of international medical graduates in Australia. Especially, is there a path, in which they can possible get a post graduate specialization in any clinical branch like gynecology, pediatrics etc. 



JennyWang said:


> Unfortunately a "positive skill assessment" only for immigration purpose is the same as the certification to work as a medical doctor by the Medical Board of Australia. Only if the Board gives your husband registration/accreditation in certain specialties, such as GP, Surgeon, Cardiologist, etc. then you will be able to claim the extra 5 points for partner skill.
> 
> There are 3 pathways for international graduated doctors. General: it means you need to sit both the computer and clinical practice exams; Competent: it means you will get accreditation if your previous experience as a doctor is accredited by the board in certain specialty area and you pass the fellowship exam. I can't remember the 3rd pathway but maybe the combination of the first 2.
> 
> Anyway, life is not easy for international doctors. both me and my husband are struggling with the exam. However, I strongly recommend you look through the website and contact them to make sure whether you can get assessment just for immigration purpose. However I think the chance is very very low.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> You kind of confirmed my interpretation that getting an positive assessment for only MBBS is not possible.
> 
> ...


Yea I am currently in Australia now. Generally, after you pass the exams, all you need to do is to find a position in the hospital to practise. After 1-2 years when you have full registration, you will have the opportunity to choose which specialty program (2-5 years) you can get into. The fact is there is not many around for internationals these days after they have allocated positions to their own graduates. Getting into the specialty program is even harder except for rural GPs. Well a couple of ppl I know who have passed both the exams but found a lot of difficulties in finding a position for RMO/intern/registrar in hospitals to start their doctoral career. I have never heard of anyone international has got into the specialty program except for GP. Another friend of mine is a fantastic surgeon back in China, and he works so hard to get into the competent pathway and got registration finally after several years on 457 visa. So everyone's story is different. Hope this makes sense.

Cheers,


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, JennyWang.



JennyWang said:


> Yea I am currently in Australia now. Generally, after you pass the exams, all you need to do is to find a position in the hospital to practise. After 1-2 years when you have full registration, you will have the opportunity to choose which specialty program (2-5 years) you can get into. The fact is there is not many around for internationals these days after they have allocated positions to their own graduates. Getting into the specialty program is even harder except for rural GPs. Well a couple of ppl I know who have passed both the exams but found a lot of difficulties in finding a position for RMO/intern/registrar in hospitals to start their doctoral career. I have never heard of anyone international has got into the specialty program except for GP. Another friend of mine is a fantastic surgeon back in China, and he works so hard to get into the competent pathway and got registration finally after several years on 457 visa. So everyone's story is different. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## jay2883 (Oct 15, 2018)

Even I got the same question. 
I have applied as Software Engineer in Medium to Long term skill assessment and my wife is a medical graduate in medicine.

Can we claim 5 points as partner skill given she registers as non-practicing GP with Medical Board of Australia ?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

jay2883 said:


> Even I got the same question.
> I have applied as Software Engineer in Medium to Long term skill assessment and my wife is a medical graduate in medicine.
> 
> Can we claim 5 points as partner skill given she registers as non-practicing GP with Medical Board of Australia ?


Hi,

There is nothing called non-practicing GP in AMC. You either get full registration or not. You can not claim 5 points unless she gets full registration.

cheers,


----------

